# desde el enfoque / la experiencia / lo emocional / la soledad...



## ixcana

hola me podria ayudar para traducir en frances esta expresion " desde el enfoque" por favor?lo necesito para un texto esta mañana...gracias

si , mira en contexto es el siguiente: se va a impartir un curso, y dice en español que se va a dar clase: de salud publica _desde la perspectiva de la prevención y de la promoción de la salud, _dirias a partir de la perspective ou selon la perspective de la prévention....


----------



## Morion

Has cambiado desde el enfoque por la perspectiva? Bueno creo que en los dos casos podrías utilizar _*Approche,*_ ¿qué te parece?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ixana:

Puedes traducir literalmente, no hay problemas: Depuis la perspective de.

También: du point de vue de, vis-à-vis de, quant à...


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ixcana

selon l'approche de laprévention et de la promotion de la santé, me parece correcto, te agradezco mucho morion!!!

Hilo dividido y modificado
hilo 1
hilo 2


Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Marlluna

Hola.
Se trata de un título: "Una visión crítica desde la perspectiva sociocultural". No sé si traducir por "depuis la perspective" o "dans la perspective". ¿qué me decís?
Gracias.


----------



## grandluc

dans une perspective


----------



## Maya99

otra posibilidad:
d'un point de vue


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Autre possibilité:
- sous un angle ...

Au revoir, hasta luegp


----------



## Marlluna

Mi pregunta era más bien la siguiente: ¿puedo traducir indistintamente "depuis la perspective" o "dans la perspective"?
Gracias.


----------



## Tiga

Hola:

¿Podría alguien ayudarme con la traducción al Français de esta frase?:

"Desde la perspectiva que da la experiencia de una larga trayectoria trabajando en red, ...".

Muchas gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Tienes que intentar primero dar una traducción; luego te decimos lo que pensamos.
Te ayudo para el principio de la frase:* avec le recul...
*Un saludo


----------



## WhiteWords

Hola a todos, 

en esta frase, que quiere decir exactamente 'desde'?
Quiere decir 'de' = visión *de* la empresa XYZ?
or más bien = visión desde el punto de vista de la empresa XYZ?

contexto = primer parágrafo de un informe...

Otra vez, gracias a todos!
WW


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,
No puede significar "visión *de* la empresa", como si lo visto fuera la empresa. Sería "desde el punto de vista" de la empresa.
Si no cuadra, podrías dar más contexto.


----------



## WhiteWords

HOla lorenzolan, 

El contexto entero es el siguiente: (se trata de los contenidos de un informe)

*Contenidos:*
* 1.- Visión desde la empresa XYZ (por qué este documento, para quién, aclaraciones conceptuales)*
*2.- Aspectos a destacar en la evaluación desde los miembros*

Es que, cada vez, tengo problemas de comprension en cuanto al empleo de 'desde' en estas dos frases.

Es la primera vez que veo 'desde' empleado asi y no se que pensar...

gracias por tu ayuda
WW


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola
Sí, no está muy bien redactado. Pero pienso que efectivamente indica punto de vista: cuál es la visión que tiene la empresa (o que quiere expresar en este informe) y cuáles son los puntos a destacar en la evaluación que han hecho los miembros.
Es decir: no se evalúa a los miembros, sino que son ellos los que evalúan.


----------



## WhiteWords

Merci beaucoup lorenzolan,

ahora es mas claro!!!

mil gracias por tu ayuda y buenas tardes,
WW


----------



## Adidi

Hola, 
 
Alguien puede ayudarme para traducir "desde" en este contexto:
 
Para él, en el cuerpo se podían trabajar todos aquellos aspectos que *desde* el psicoanálisis se trabajaban más *desde* la palabra.
Es el extracto de un que trata de bienestar, de cuerpo y de psicoanálisis...
Gracias


----------



## Adidi

Est-ce que ça pourrait être : 

- d'un point de vue psychanalytique ou d'après/selon la psychanalyse
- à partir de la parole

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci


----------



## Anasola

Hola Adidi,

Oui, je pense que tes propositions conviennent : "d'après la psychanalyse", cela me paraît bien. "A partir de la parole" aussi.

Bonne journée


----------



## Adidi

Que pensáis de esta traducción?

Gordon se inició como psicoanalista, pero con el tiempo fue centrando su trabajo más en el cuerpo y en las diferentes maneras de abordarlo. Para él, en el cuerpo se podían trabajar todos aquellos aspectos que *desde* el psicoanálisis se trabajaban más *desde* la palabra.

Gordon a débuté en tant que psychanalyste mais au fil du temps, il a davantage orienté son travail vers/sur le corps et les façons de l’aborder. Il considère que sur le corps, il est possible de travailler tous ces aspects que, *selon* la psychanalyse, l’on travaille davantage *à partir de* la parole.

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Je ne suis vraiment pas persuadée du sens que vous donnez à "desde el psicoanálisis". Pour moi, il s'agit ici du "desde" temporel.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Adidi

En effet, c'est une excellente remarque ! Merci !


----------



## Maiteh

hola!

je dois traduire un article dont le titre est le suivant:

_América Latina: otras visiones desde la cultura
_
L'article donne un aperçu de la société latino américaine en se basant sur la société, la culture, etc

J'avais pensé à ceci:
_Amérique Latine: d'autres aperçus que nous livre la culture
_
Qu'en pensez vous? Auriez vous d'autres idées?
je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide
Maite


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonsoir,
Une proposition: "une autre vision par l'intermédiaire de la culture".


----------



## chlapec

Un autre apport: "D'autres perspectives du point de vue culturel"


----------



## Tina.Irun

chlapec said:


> Un autre apport: "D'autres perspectives du point de vue culturel"


 
Muy elegante.


----------



## Maiteh

J'aime beaucoup vos propositions! 
je vous remercie pour votre aide! 
bonne soirée maité


----------



## flipemon

¡Hola a todos!
¿Alguien podría ayudarme con esta frase? No sé si "desde mi propia experiencia" se dice así:

Por este motivo, he creído pertinente presentar sucintamente algunas reflexiones *desde mi propia experiencia *diaria. 

C’est pourquoi j’ai cru pertinent de presenter brièvement quelques *reflexions de ma propre expérience* journalière. 
 
¡¡Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Cenimurcia

quizá podrías decir "quelques réflexions _nées de_ ma propre expérience..." o "_issues de_ ma propre expérience"


----------



## flipemon

A falta de más respuestas, la tuya me parece muy buena para este caso en concreto! ¡Gracias!
Pero si a alguien se le ocurre otra idea, bienvenida sea!
Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## yserien

Pregunto si podría ponerse :
D'aprés :Exprimant la norme, le modèle auquel on se conforme  CNRTL. C'est à dire , mon expérience.


----------



## Debaires

Es muy común utilizar "desde" como punto de partida para comenzar algo.
Cómo se diría en francés:

En los muy jóvenes es necesario trabajar el compromiso con el trabajo, la familia, el medioambiente, la cultura .... etc... *desde lo emocional* .

¡Gracias!


----------



## swift

Hola:

_Du point de vue_...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Debaires

He pensado

*Dès *l´émotionel *vers*...    ¿Qué piensas?


----------



## swift

¿Cómo armarías la frase entera?


----------



## Debaires

*Dès* l´émotion / les émotions / l´émotionnel  *vers* la pratique par exemple

Puede ser que esto que estoy diciendo esté muy mal....


----------



## swift

¿Ya intentaste con "au départ de"?


----------



## Debaires

Tu trouves?

J´ai déjà écrit "du point de vue" que je trouve bon . Merci beaucoup.


----------



## znahia

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour, 
Je dois traduire un texte en français, et je ne comprends pas le sens de "desde" dans le contexte suivant : 
"Técnico del Departamento de Parques y Jardines del Ayuntamiento de xxxxxx, es el responsable designado por el Ayuntamiento de xxxxx, desde su interés por desarrollar y mejorar la jardinería municipal, para la realización de los diseños de las zonas verdes mas importantes del municipio"
Comment traduiriez-vous "desde su interés" ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## chlapec

La redacción es poco afortunada (típica de la jerga política). Lo que quiere decir es que *el ayuntamiento, interesado por* el desarrollo y la mejora de la jardinería municipal, designó a Mr X como responsable de la realización de diseños de zonas verdes, en calidad de Técnico del Departamento de P y J.
Existen múltiples posibilidades de traducción, con una necesaria modificación de la estructura de la frase. Propón alguna, ahora que tienes el sentido, y te diremos qué nos parece.
Saludos.


----------



## znahia

Merci, chlapec. 
En effet, le style est assez "acrobatique" ! 

Comme il s'agit d'une présentation du Technicien en question, je voudrais ouvrir le paragraphe sur lui :
"Technicien du Département des Parcs et Jardins de la Municipalité d’xxxxx, il a été désigné par la ville pour satisfaire son intérêt pour le développement et l’amélioration des jardins municipaux ; il est donc chargé de la conception des espaces verts les plus importants de la ville"
Je ne suis pas très satisfaite, justement, par la formule "pour satisfaire son intérêt (...)", mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux pour l'instant...

Qu'en dites-vous ? "ça passe" ?


----------



## chlapec

Pour enlever l'ambiguïté (satisfaire l'intérêt de la ville ou du technicien?), je te propose: 
"...de la Municipalité de XXXXX, il a été chargé de la conception des espaces verts plus importants de la ville, intéressée au développement et l’amélioration des jardins municipaux."

C'est à toi de me dire si ça passe...


----------



## znahia

Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## samer54

Bonjour,

Tengo una pregunta sobre una frase que no comprendo.

Puesto que dificilmente puede haber debate *desde *la unanimidad, quiero presentar algunos argumentos discrepantes que deberiamos tomar en consideracion al reflexionar sobre el sistema de pensiones

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il est marqué desde : Puisque il ne peut y avoir difficilement un débat depuis l'unanimité ? On devrait dire qui fait l'unanimité mais pourquoi mettre desde alors ?

Je vous remercie d'avance

PS : C'est un article débat sur le système des pensions en Espagne.


----------



## Pohana

samer54 said:


> ...puede haber debate *desde *la unanimidad ...



Implícitamente _...desde (el punto de vista) de la unanimidad_...


----------



## samer54

Graciass


----------



## Marie3933

samer54 said:


> Puesto que dificilmente puede haber debate *desde *la unanimidad, quiero presentar algunos argumentos discrepantes


_"Desde"_ est en effet souvent mal employé dernièrement.
Voici ce que je comprends:
_"il est difficile qu'il y ait débat/ que la question fasse l'objet d'un débat s'il y a unanimité"_ (littéralt: de la part de gens unanimes*)


----------



## Pohana

Marie3933 said:


> _..._Voici ce que je comprends:
> _"il est difficile qu'il y ait débat/ que la question fasse l'objet d'un débat s'il y a unanimité"_ (litéralt: de la part de gens unanimes*)


Si es exactamente eso, _desde la óptica de la unanimidad es dificil generar debate_. No estoy tan segura que se trate de mal empleo de las palabras, pienso más bien en la tendencia que tenemos los hispanófonos a utilizar conceptos implícitos.


----------



## samer54

Gracias. He comprendido. Estoy de acuerdo con Pohanna porque me dio cuenta ( como frances) que los espanoles utilizan a menudo muchas expresiones que son implicitas.

Tengo una pregunta para Pohanna :*** no pas dévier de la question initiale (norme 2)

Paquita (modératreice)

Si he hecho faltas podeis corregirlos.

Gracias.


----------



## lero lero

Hola a todos:
Entre los múltiples ejemplos no logro encontrar uno que aclare totalmente mi duda. 
*Contexto: *Se habla de las costumbres indígenas para controlar el número de hijos que se puede tener.
*Frase completa: *_Aunque desde la limitada perspectiva del hombre moderno parecería horrendo y bárbaro,_

*Mi intento:* _Quoique depuis la limitée perspective de l'homme moderne il semblât horrible et barbare,_

Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

lero lero said:


> *Frase completa: *_Aunque desde la limitada perspectiva del hombre moderno parecería horrendo y bárbaro*,*_
> 
> *Mi intento:* _Quoique depuis la limitée perspective de l'homme moderne il semblât horrible et barbare,_



Si es una frase completa, ¿a qué viene la coma al final?
Si es una frase completa de verdad, enlaza forzosamente con la anterior, como complemento de ella y es subordinada de una principal que no conocemos
Si empieza por "aunque" lógicamente debería terminar en indicativo. ¿Por qué han puesto un condicional?
La proposición francesa en subjuntivo es gramaticalmente correcta pero no tiene sentido porque le falta algo. No sabemos qué o quién es "il" ni si se trata del verbo normal o impersonal.


----------



## lero lero

Nuevamente hola Paquita:
Y nuevamente debió haber sido la *frase problema,* y no la frase completa. Como verás ambas frases están relacionadas ( ver la cita en la frase: *reflejo de un* *anhelo*) pues es el mismo contexto: la costumbre en familias numerosas de ciertos grupos indígenas de dejar morir a los hijos menores para poder satisfacer las necesidades familiares, dada su pobre situación económica.
El contexto completo sería el siguiente: _Aunque desde la limitada_ _perspectiva del hombre moderno parecería horrendo y bárbaro, (se refiere al comportamiento arriba mencionado) podría tener hondas raíces milenarias y sería una forma natural de control natal admisible para una sociedad que vive inmersa en la Naturaleza y se rige por sus leyes._

Espero que esto complete la idea.

Muchas gracias


----------



## chlapec

En este contexto yo optaría por: "*même si* du point de vue limité..."


----------



## Inmeta

Hola!!

          necesito saber como traducir la palabra "desde" en estos casos, o sea, cuando va acompañando a algo abstracto: desde la experiencia, desde la fe, desde la soledad, desde el encuentro, desde la seguridad, etc. Se puede usar "depuis", "dès"? No me suenan bien, pero son las únicas opciones que encuentro. ¿Alguna de las dos valdria?¿Hay alguna más adecuada? Necesito vuestro consejo ;-P.

Gracias.


----------



## Marie3933

Hola Inmeta,
si no encuentras la respuesta en los mensajes anteriores, vuelve a formular una frase (y un pequeño contexto) con una de las expresiones que no puedes traducir y tu intento de traducción.


----------



## mengelmo

Hola a todos, 
soy nueva en el foro, he consultado wordreference muchas veces y me ha ayudado mucho leer los posts. Hoy tengo pregunta específica, como se traduce esta frase?

"pero el amor se puede entender desde el apego (sin ti no puedo vivir) o desde el desapego (te amo tanto que aunque no me elijas mi amor vibra igual)"

El "desde" en este tipo de expresiones es lo que me resulta más difícil.
Gracias!
Marina


----------



## GURB

Hola y bienvenido
Yo diría: *...du point de vue de* l'attachement
Un saludo


----------



## jprr

GURB said:


> ...
> Yo diría: *...du point de vue de* l'attachement
> ...


Je suis d'accord - c'est sans doute la formulation la plus naturelle, même si d'autres paraissent possibles (à partir de ...)


----------



## mengelmo

Muchas gracias!
Saludos,
Marina


----------



## Polidori

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos,

una consulta:

¿usamos "depuis" como "desde" con un lugar figurado?

Tengo esta oración:

"Es difícil hablar desde el liberalismo".

Se trata de un artículo crítico sobre economía.

¿Diríamos "Il est difficile de parler depuis le libéralisme"?

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## Vavana

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour,

Quiero traducir esta frase al francés pero no encuentro un remplazo adecuado para "desde".
Intenté utilizar "à partir de" en francés pero creo que no es correcto.


La frase en español es la siguiente:

"Esta categoría será abordada desde los contenidos y la producción." 
Cette categorie sera abordé à partir des contenus et de la production?

(Se trata de un texto investigativo, donde se describen las categorías de análisis y cómo serán abordadas cada una, a partir de elementos específicos del estudio de caso. Contenidos se refiere a los contenidos de una página web y la producción, el proceso de producción de la este sitio web )

Muchas gracias!


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

Mon essai: *"Cette catégorie sera abordée d'après les contenus et la production web"*. Attendez la confirmation des Francophones...Bonne journée.


----------

